# Garmin Announces Edge 810 and 510



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

MTBR.com Garmin Announces the Edge 810 and 510

So what does everyone think of these new Edge series GPS computers? It gives them a very Strava and SPOT functionality, and some of the other smartphone and App functionality are interesting.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I have to say I don't know. I like that the 510 is more accurate by using both types of satellites for tracking. That's really good for mountain biking and road riding in tight canyons. All the live stuff is only good if you have a cell signal. And most of the time for me road or mountain I don't as soon as I head west of the town I live in. Also if it did live updates with Srtava it would be better. I don't know anyone that uses Garmin Connect. I put data in to it just as a back up. But I don't really get any thing useful in return. Strava is where its at. Until your computer can give me live updates on that its kind of useless. I also don't like that this stuff just keeps getting more and more expensive.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

pulser said:


> I have to say I don't know. I like that the 510 is more accurate by using both types of satellites for tracking. That's really good for mountain biking and road riding in tight canyons. All the live stuff is only good if you have a cell signal. And most of the time for me road or mountain I don't as soon as I head west of the town I live in. Also if it did live updates with Srtava it would be better. I don't know anyone that uses Garmin Connect. I put data in to it just as a back up. But I don't really get any thing useful in return. Strava is where its at. Until your computer can give me live updates on that its kind of useless. I also don't like that this stuff just keeps getting more and more expensive.


I also worry about sucking my batteries dry on my phone, and where I tend to ride the reception is poor or non-existent. Why the heck didn't they add the GLONASS satellite to the more expensive 810?


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I would be happy if they just added it to the 500 and called it a day. I really don't need all the extra crap like weather and a touch screen. Its ether going to get broken or be a real pain to use with gloves on. I'm fine with waiting till I get home to upload to the web. And I don't have anyone sitting around that's going to watch me ride.


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

I have the edge 700 and that has been fine, untill i can see strava I dont know if I need all the other mumbo jumbo especially at the 700.00 price of the 810 as a full bundle, pricing is crazy. I like the 510 but wish it had the maping on screen rather than the info minus a map.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

This got posted over at RBR Blog | DC Rainmaker It has a vary detailed review of the new Garmin's. They look really cool. And the live tracking looks outstanding if I had a coach watching or flowing in a car with a laptop. Outside of that I don't see anything ground braking.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

pulser said:


> This got posted over at RBR Blog | DC Rainmaker It has a vary detailed review of the new Garmin's. They look really cool. And the live tracking looks outstanding if I had a coach watching or flowing in a car with a laptop. Outside of that I don't see anything ground braking.


Yeah I'm not remotely interested in live tracking. I don't own a smartphone and don't want to own a smartphone.

I think the addition of bluetooth was a wise choice given the new 4.0 protocol's adoption rate lately.

was a very odd decision to leave GLONASS off of the Edge 810 while putting it on the 510 and both of the new Oregons. it seems to offer real performance improvements on the etrexes that got it first.

I am not sure what to think about the addition of a capacitive touchscreen on the new Oregons. I can use my 450 with ANY glove I want. it seems visibility might be better outside, but it's not that big of a deal to me to go to a screen that will require special gloves. and the rechargeable battery pack being only NiMH? how is that any better than buying rechargeable cells for my current GPS?


----------



## Nazgul350r (Mar 31, 2010)

They are shooting themselves in the foot by not going with BT2.1.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

pastajet said:


> MTBR.com Garmin Announces the Edge 810 and 510
> 
> So what does everyone think of these new Edge series GPS computers? It gives them a very Strava and SPOT functionality, and some of the other smartphone and App functionality are interesting.


The added features are cool and I would use some of them, especially the Garmin Connect Mobile...

BUT

...they are useless if they did not improve the satellite lock. A GPS computer needs to be able to find the GPS signals.
All of the 4 (*four*) different Edge 800 units I had were cr## at maintaining a connection, some worse than others. Garmin replaced mine 3 times. Sold the last one and went back to the Edge 305 (bought 2 used units) that work 99.99% of the time.

I also have an Edge 200 I use only on the road. It struggles as much or more than the 800.

My Oregon 450 sort of splits the difference. The 305 still gives a more detailed track. The Oregon is much better than the 200 or 800, but awkward to use as a cycling computer.


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

So who is going to step up and collaborate with Strava? Seems to me that would be the best of both worlds with the real time being pushed onto strava.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

NateHawk said:


> Yeah I'm not remotely interested in live tracking. I don't own a smartphone and don't want to own a smartphone.
> 
> I think the addition of bluetooth was a wise choice given the new 4.0 protocol's adoption rate lately.
> 
> ...


I do not really understand the different connection formats and Garmin is not making it easy to find the tech info. Not listed in the specs (at least for the Edge line) on their site.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Live2rideUtah said:


> So who is going to step up and collaborate with Strava? Seems to me that would be the best of both worlds with the real time being pushed onto strava.


I am actually a little surprised Garmin hasn't tried to buy Strava yet.


----------



## PerthMTB (May 2, 2011)

Anyone know if the screen has been improved for the 810?

Like others above, I'm not into all the smartphone connectivity, so that'd be the only reason I'd pay extra for an 810 over the 800.


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

Says the screen is exactly the same as the 800 and also they didn't go with the newest Bluetooth from what I have read its not going to be compatible with all the new Bluetooth devices and I don't want to have a smart phone in order to use the features. I would just assume have the strava updating.


----------



## Mr Bacon Jr (Apr 2, 2008)

pulser said:


> I am actually a little surprised Garmin hasn't tried to buy Strava yet.


This. Also gotta think Strava will tie the new Garmins into their existing Smartphone Apps for live updating.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Can you use the 800's mapping feature show the realtime location of a friend who is out riding? 

It doesn't sound like it.

Otherwise, I don't really see any additional useful functionality that I don't have already using the old 500 and my phone. I've never had GPS accuracy or phone battery-life issues.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I went from 305 to 800 and have had even less problems with the 800... as in zero problems. Dont see the need to get the next model.


----------



## Mr Bacon Jr (Apr 2, 2008)

Best use of live tracking- hung over from Friday night, you can arrive late tot he ride and still catch up with your riding buddies.

Or so you never have to wait for the chronically late members of your Saturday ride again.


----------



## Jani T. (Jul 27, 2006)

Any rumors is there new Edge announces in 2014?


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

Any rumours that Garmin might just fix the 810 in 2014?


----------



## Trailfinder (Oct 25, 2006)

Mr Bacon Jr said:


> This. Also gotta think Strava will tie the new Garmins into their existing Smartphone Apps for live updating.


I asked Strava about live tracking a couple months ago and they said not in the works. Seems like a simple add on. Maybe for Premium members only.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Or it could be a lack of willingness to cooperate between Strava and Garmin. It seems that Garmin is trying to compete with Strava in some regards with their connect website. Although I think most of us prefer Strava at this point. I just upload to Garmin over bluetooth every ride (I have a 510), and then manually upload to Strava when I plug in to recharge every few days. Not a big deal, I suppose.


----------

